# تصنيع الهاربك منظف للسراميك والتواليت



## م/المهدى بكر (16 مارس 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أدعو الله عزوجل أن يكون الجميع بصحة وعافية 
وندعوا الله سبحانه وتعالى التوفيق والسداد و بأن نستمر معكم أن شاء الله بدون أنقطاع
بمشيئة الله عزوجل سوف يكون الشرح لأى منتج فى ثلاثة مستويات
المستوى الأول وهو يتناول شرح المنتجات فى صورة مبسطة ويمثل 20%من المعلومات
المستوى الثانى وهو هيكون أكثر تطور فى الشرح والتعمق فى التصنيع ويمثل 40%من المعلومات
المستوى الثالث وهو أكثر تطور وأحترافآ فى التصنيع وهذا هو هدفنا 
وهو ما يطلق عليه الجيل السابع فى التصنيع ويمثل 40%من المعلومات
................................................
المستوى الثالث وهو يمثل 20% من المعلومات
التركيبة رقم " 1 "منظف التواليت والأحواض والسيراميك المعروف بالهاربك "Harpic"
..............................................
أهم ما يميز هذا المنتج هو أنه ذو لزوجة 
واللزوجة لها أهمية كبيرة بحيث يظل على البقع فترة أطول مما يؤدى الى فاعلية اكبر
ونظافة أقوى وأزالة لمعظم البقع الموجودة على التواليت والأحواض 
وهذا عكس المنتجات عديمة اللزوجة المعروفة بأسم الفلاش 
وهو عبارة عن حامض HCL المخفف بالماءملاحظة هامة جداااااااااا
الأحماض والمواد المؤكسدة مثل ماء الأكسجين hydrogen peroxide 
والكلور sodium hypochlorite لهم مواد متخصصة للزوجة 
قد أرى بعض التركيبات للهاربك أو الكلور جيل تعتمد على مواد ليس لها أى علاقة
بأعطاء اللزوجة مثلا من يقول ضيف تكسابون أوتايلوز أوكاربابول وغير ذلك
لان كل المواد دية هتفصل وهيكون مفيش اى اثر لاى لزوجة او فعالية للمواد المنظفة
فى خلال 24ساعة 
.............................................
معلومة مهمة جدااااااا
المنتجات الخاصة بتنظيف التواليت والأحواض والأرضيات والسيراميك بتنقسم الى نوعينأ_ منظف عادى NORMAL CLEANER
بالنسبة للمنازل بتقوم ربة المنزل بتنظيف التواليت والأحواض يوميآ
أومثلا مرتين أسبوعيآ أيضا بعض حمامات المستشفيات أو المولات التجارية وغيرها من الأماكن العامة
هنا النظافة أيضا بتكون يوميآ وممكن بتكون أكثر من مرة خلال اليوم
يبقى هذا النوع بيتعامل مع التواليت والأحواض التى تنظف بأستمراريبقى أذآ هذا النوع من المنتجات يستخدم فى أزالة البقع السهلة
ويتم أستخدام هذا المنتج مع التواليت والأرضيات متوسطة الأتساخ
وهذة المنتجات تركيبتها عبارة عن حمض واحد مثل HCL ومادة منظفة
أو خليط بين حمضين بالأكثر من HCL وحمض الفوسفوريك PHOSPHORIC ACIDب_ منظف قوى HARDENER CLEANER
وهذا المنتج يستخدم لأزالة البقع الصعبة والترسيبات الجيرية والأصفرار والصدأ
ويستخدم فى تنظيف التواليت والأحواض التى تترك بدون نظافة لفترة قد تصل الى أكثر من سنة
وهذا المنتج عبارة عن خليط مابين 4 أو 5 أحماض بالأضافة الى مذيبات ومواد أخرى لزيادة 
كفاءة التنظيف
....................................................
لأعطاء لزوجة لحمض الهيدروكلوريك Hydrochloric Acid المعروف بأسم HCL
أو لخليط من الأحماض يوجد مواد كثيرة جداااااا متخصصة لذلك منها1_ DIKONOLEX 80 ودية عائلة متخصصة للعمل مع الأحماض ومنشأها أتحاد أوروبى2_DIKO ACID 01 وهذة المادة أنتاج شركة D.K Corporation وهى شركة هندية3_Bio_Soft TA2 وهذة المادة أنتاج شركة STEPAN4_Hamarol WC4 وهذة المادة أنتاج شركة CISME5_ Landoline وهذة المادة أنتاج شركة LAND MARK6_Ethomeen ودية عائلة متخصصة للعمل مع الأحماض وهى أنتاج شركة AKZONOBEL7 _ Kleen omax ATX وتعرف تجاريآ بأسم Thickener 70 وهى مادة جيدة صينية المنشأ8_POLYOX N3000 وهذة المادة أنتاج شركة DOW9_ Hostagel PH1 وهذة المادة أنتاج شركة CLARIANT10_Arlypon® VPC وهذة المادة أنتاج شركة BASFكل هذة المواد ويوجد الكثير أيضا فى عالم الكيماويات لأعطاء اللزوجة للأحماضهذه المواد بعضها يوجد فى شكل عجينة PASTE والبعض الأخر يوجد
فى شكل سائل لزج VISCOUS LIQUID والبعض يوجد فى شكل مسحوق POWDER
............................................................
لعمل 100 كيلو هاربك يعتمد على حمض واحد وهو HCL1_ 3 كيلو من مغلظ الأحماض هنستخدم هنا DIKONOLEX 802_ 27 كيلو حامض الهيدروكلوريك تركيز 33%3_ 70 كيلو مياة4_ 5 الى 10 جرام لون أزرق حامضى5_ 100 جرام عطر الياسمين المركزطريقة العمل 
1_ يتم التأكد من نظافة الأدوات المستخدمة فى التصنيع
ولبس قفازات اليد ونظارة واقية للعين ووضع قناع أو كمامة على الأنف
2_يتم ملء البرميل أو التانك بكمية المياة 70 كيلوجرام
3_يتم وضع المغلظ 3 كيلو جرام ويتم التقليب جيدا حتى تمام الذوبان
ويلاحظ تحول الخليط الى اللون الحليبى بعد ذوبان المغلظ
4_يتم وضع اللون والعطر مع التقليب الجيد 
5 _يتم وضع حامض HCL مع التقليب الجيدمواصفات المنتج
هذا المنتج يندرج تحت قائمة NORMAL CLEANER
يعمل على أزالة البقع السهلة من أصفرار وصدأ
يعمل على أزالة الروائح الكريهة وتراكم الجراثيم
يعمل على أضافة لمعة وبريق للأدوات الصحية
هذا المنتج يتميز بعدم خروج أى أبخرة ضارة لحمض HCL
درجة الأس الهيدروجينى PH أقل من 1ارجو من الله التوفيق والنجاح للجميع 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته#زكاة_العلم_أخراجة
#م_المهدى_بكر​


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 مارس 2017)

لمتابعة الموضوع بالكامل لأنى لم أستطيع رفع باقى الصور 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=613813878806546&id=350566331797970


----------



## Abu zainab (22 أكتوبر 2018)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 أكتوبر 2018)

اهلا بالجميع
اضافة صغيره ولكنها ضروريه
التركيبات المنتشرة بالمواقع تميل لتبسيط التركيبه
والتبسيط - يعطى فكرة عن التركيبه - ولكن التركيبات التجاريه التى تعتمد على المواصفه - 
ليست كذلك
مثلا هذه التركيبه وغيرها - تحدث تآكل ونقر فى طبقة الجليز -
وتآكل فى الفواصل الجبسيه بين البلاط
وسبل الحمايه غير متوفره
بينما التركيبات القياسيه - غير ذلك
عموما - لنأخذ فكره - كبداية - ونستمر للبحث عن القياسى
لعلى اوضحت
مهندس / محمود حماد


----------

